# Australia's PM in His Car Attacked by Violent Hezbollah Supporters in Perth



## 1feral1 (31 Jul 2006)

Well, to my utter disgust, this incident happened on Saturday ( appearing in Brisbane's Sunday paper), and why are we not suprised that it happened at all. So much for loyal muslim Lebanese Aussies, who are are about as loyal to us as Hezbollah is to Israel.

This was also covered in detail on BBC, CNN and the right winged FOX News (yes Tamouh, it's my favourite) 

You all read and decide for yourselves. 

This country is in for serious trouble in years to come, like we have never seen or imagined. It just again widens the gap between us and them.

Really a sad affair, but thats reality, isn't it, and thats the thanks we get for letting the hourds flood in the 100's of thousands.  

I am sure this could happen in Canada (or has it already)

Regards,

Wes

PS - sorry for the paper tear


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jul 2006)

If you perfer not looking at a jpeg:

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-07/29/content_4891529.htm

http://www.theage.com.au/news/National/PMs-car-attacked-after-Mideast-speech/2006/07/29/1153816418819.html


----------



## silentbutdeadly (31 Jul 2006)

Call out the army and arrest them traitors now! That stuff really pisses me off.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jul 2006)

Thanks George for finding the link.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## karl28 (31 Jul 2006)

I think that any one supporting this group Hezbollah should be arrested and deported along with there families before they can do any more damage but that's just my two sense worth


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jul 2006)

Notice how both links play down the incident as opposed to a local paper. Gee, I wonder why?

Wes


----------



## Crown-Loyal (31 Jul 2006)

As a Canadian it sickens me to see this happen to our cousins down under. I dread the day I see an attack like that on Canada's PM, this must be a wake up call for Harper and other western leaders, I sappose. Stay strong and united, thats the only way terrorism will be defeated.


----------



## aluc (31 Jul 2006)

Gotta love living in a free, western democratic  country. You are allowed to commit any act  you like.....including treason!


----------



## ArmyRick (31 Jul 2006)

Hezbollah are animals pure and simple. They are sick and demented with very one sided thinking. Like a rabid daog, we should put them out of their misery.


----------



## Trooper Hale (31 Jul 2006)

Thanks for posting that Wes, its good to stay in the loop over here. Its disgraceful isn't it? They simply cant see the irony in mobbing a car, throwing things, assaulting coppers and then chanting "We want Peace!". They dint seem to realise that violence only creates violence. I went to school with a lot of Lebanese people and i cant say I've got a lot of time for them. My experience with Muslim Lebanese males was that they disliked anyone not Lebanese and despite being born in Australia and never travelling further then Ringwood in Melbourne still had this theory that they were Lebanese not Australian. I think it was also getting beaten up by 10 of them for being a Skip (They're Wogs, Anglo's are Skips, nothing racist thats just how we refer to ourselves and them of themselves) may have a part in my dislike and distrust. Cowardly hypocrites.

Pick a country and live in it. Don't slag it off while enjoying everything it offers. I reckon the Jews have more then a right to be where they are, after 2000 years of oppression and having other races try to wipe them out they deserve a homeland. But some ignorant bastard has this theory that because of his religion and ancient history he has a right to send rockets into Israel and then scream that the Israeli's are murdering his people when they retaliate.
Good on John Howard for saying what he said, I'm not a great fan of his but its a pretty gutsy effort for him to be so clear cut of such a contentious issue. I've got respect for that.
BTW. I also know quite a few Christian Leb's and they're a very different people. I even know a couple who, although dismayed by the loss of life, understand why Israel are doing what they're doing. Hezbollah, like Army Rick said, are animals, imagine forcing a family to live with a rocket and then acting surprised when the Israeli's send a 500 pounder through the window. Thats cold and cowardly i reckon.


----------



## HDE (31 Jul 2006)

I'm always amused when the fiasco in the middle east is used as an excuse to commit violence in the rest of the world.  I'm beginning to think there's some sort of deathwish in the Muslim mindset.


----------



## Blindspot (1 Aug 2006)

Did anyone catch the Hezbollah flags at that anti-Israel rally this last weekend in Montreal? I was wondering why the media didn't pick up on that but then I noticed I was watching the CBC.


----------



## GO!!! (1 Aug 2006)

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Did anyone catch the Hezbollah flags at that anti-Israel rally this last weekend in Montreal? I was wondering why the media didn't pick up on that but then I noticed I was watching the CBC.



I saw that too. The presence of "security forces" got more coverage than the support of a known terrorist organisation in our country.

According to the Communist Broadcasting Collective, Hezbollah is a political party, nothing more.


----------



## ArmyRick (1 Aug 2006)

I thought hate crimes were punishable in Canada?

Oh wait, I forgot there is a seperate standard for the misunderstood and frustrated canadians?

Hezbollah people should be deported, they represent terrorist and the total elimination of jewish people.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Aug 2006)

Extreme islam is the new 'nazism' of the 21st century, its growning, the bad guys are winning, its bad, but more dangerous than say 1939. Now 21st century technology with a 13th century mentality. This spells serious trouble for the west in the years to come, unless drastic measures are put into place now.

Pound them into the ground. No quarter drawn or given, for this 'creature of hate' stirs in the east. Syria, Iran, and others are waiting almost impaitiently for this war to widen. It will be looking for sympathy of other islamic nations, with the excuse the west are on a murderous crusade against them.

In reality, Hamas, Hezbollah, and the rest of them are cowards and criminals who hide behind their religion, using it as an excuse for murder. Sadly, many impressionalbe islamic youth beleive them.

Wes


----------



## aluc (2 Aug 2006)

Wesley 'Down Under' said:
			
		

> In reality, Hamas, Hezbollah, and the rest of them are cowards and criminals who hide behind their religion, using it as an excuse for murder. Sadly, many impressionalbe islamic youth beleive them.



It would appear that some people (non muslims), and certain media outlets, believe them too!


----------



## reccecrewman (4 Aug 2006)

It's almost as though our Government is afraid of a repeat of the German/Japanese/Italian internment's of WWII would come back and haunt us if we took affirmative action against these people who live amongst us, yet publicly throw their support behind these terrorist organizations.  This truly gets my blood boiling that these people came to Canada/USA/Great Britain/Australia & New Zealand, took advantage of all that these great nations have to offer, then slap them in the face with their behavior.  Granted, not all muslims are terrorists, but the ones who show up at these protests and start throwing rocks and whatever else, should be rounded up and sent straight back to whence they came.  We don't owe them anything, they came here seeking a better way of life & freedoms not allowed back home - they should be doing all they can to distance themselves from the B.S.  They are adding fuel to the fire making peaceful muslims who genuinely came to our free nations seeking a better life that much harder because now, hatred is spreading in western countries towards muslims (and it's only a percentage that are causing a branding of all muslims)  It may not be right, but it's happening.  It's also vice versa over there.  Be an english speaking christian and take a jaunt over to the middle east muslim countries and see how well you get received.  This is why I have very little sympathy for the NGO types who go over there, unarmed and naively go out into the streets, coming in peace and only interested in helping the muslims.............. There are people there who want to kill you because of your religon & the fact that you come from a western country!  Yet they still go and then expect the Army guys to come to the rescue when they get kidnapped (But don't offer any thanks to the brave men & women who risked their necks to save theirs)  The western world really needs to buckle down, show steadfast determination & resolve and assault these terror cells unrelentlessly.  In Wyatt Earp's words - "You called down the thunder! Well now you've got it!"

Regards


----------



## FastEddy (5 Aug 2006)

[/quote]

Hey "WES", its 4.55 am EST Aug 5th here in Montreal, no wonder I can't get to bed, I have to stay up reading CA. Forums to find out whats going on in the World.

Without fail I watch our 6.00 pm news, there has been no mention of your PM's incident. My heart goes out to all you Chaps. And yes its happening here to, Large groups (of you know who) are marching through our streets and parks and stoning the Israeli Consulate.

Also PM Harper was speaking in Cornwall Ont. (90 Km from Mtl.) when a mob of demonstrators (you know who)  confronted the location and his departure. This was on the 6.00 o'clock news. Not much though.

Plenty of Pic's of Israeli attacks of Lebanon and poor old ladies in rags and crying children in bomb craters.

As for Israili ,Thank God somebody is showing these people that we're sick and tired of them, and here's a taste of what could come.

Have a Cold One or two or ............! Cheers.


----------



## Stirling N6123 (6 Aug 2006)

Wes wrote:


> Extreme islam is the new 'nazism' of the 21st century, its growning, the bad guys are winning,



Wes, they may be winning for now, but we have the bomb. At least the west does.
Pound them into the ground???? 

Could not agree more.
And as someone mentioned on another thread.......keep your helmets handy.

+10 My good man.


----------



## GaelicSoldier (7 Aug 2006)

Quote from FastEddy,

As for Israeli ,Thank God somebody is showing these people that we're sick and tired of them, and here's a taste of what could come.

End Quote.

Well I may not agree with you on the evacuation topic, I'm behindyou 100% on this one.  Lets show those  :rage: Hezbollah and Hezbollah supporting extremist b*st*rds  :rage: a thing or to about messing around in the wrong neighbourhood.   :threat:  

Full support of the Israeli Army, good job people

Cheers :cheers:


----------

